# Most AWESOME show day ever for Marina! (April 23-City of Industry)



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So I put the date in this thread because I keep saying 'great show day for Marina' LOL!

But in this case, it's true. It is the best show day. We are in the LA area, City of Industry.

She showed this morning in Junior Showmanship and since there was a ring time conflict, she showed Lucy. Once again Marina did all the grooming - bathing, blow drying, flat ironing and top knots. Here is Lucy before Juniors


















The always smiling Lucy 

So Marina had TWELVE kids in her class and guess who got first? Marina and Lucy, of course :aktion033: They only place 1-4 and it was a tough group of kids, so big win for her.

Did it stop there? NOPE. Best Junior in Show again! (all the 1st place winners of each class go in for best junior and they pick one to be Best Junior)

Marina won a DVD player and a fabulous (and yes, I say fabulous) PINK pooper scooper for her Best Junior win.









Her pretty pooper scooper (Pam has the same one  ) and DVD player and her Best Junior ribbon.









And a pic while she was getting her Best Junior photo taken 

So moving on...

Next she showed Andrew in Breed and they went Best of Breed against some tough competition :chili:

A few hours later, they showed in the Toy Group (all the BOB winners go into the ring to see who are the top 4 toys) There are a LOT of handlers at this show and a lot of top dogs









Here is Marina and Andrew before group started. 



SO... guess who placed in a very competitive toy group???










*GROUP 3* for Marina and Andrew! (GCH CH Million Dollar Question of Marquess) :chili::chili::chili:

This is a HUGE win for Marina and Andrew - it is hard to place in a toy group, much less being 12 years old and placing in a toy group against professional handlers. 

So yes, I'm a very happy and proud mom! Andrew was bred by Szilvi Groff in Hungary and was given to us by Sheila Riley of Malta Angels, so this is their win too :aktion033:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

How exciting! Congratulations! :aktion033:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 

Well you did indeed have a wonderful, memorable weekend. Way to go Marina. :grouphug: fantastic job and well deserved.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations!! It is incredible what Marina has already accomplished in the show ring at such a young age and against such tough competition. Obviously you've been a great role model and teacher!!!!:you rock:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations Team Bellarata!!! Well done to Marina!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:dothewave::dothewave:

Those smiles are worth a million dollars 

:cheer::cheer::cheer:

Congratulations to Marina, Stacy, Lucy and Andrew!!!
:chili::chili::chili::chili:


It truly is amazing tribute to the work of a wonderful mom and a smart and sweet daughter! Bravo :wub::wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

This is so exciting and such a big day for everyone...Congratulations Marina, Lucy and Andrew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheer::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor

Stacy i hate to rain on your parade, but it's April 23rd if your talking about today. :hiding:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> This is so exciting and such a big day for everyone...Congratulations Marina, Lucy and Andrew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheer::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor
> 
> Stacy i hate to rain on your parade, but it's April 23rd if your talking about today. :hiding:


awww cr*p and I can't even edit. Sighs.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> awww cr*p and I can't even edit. Sighs.


 
I would contact Yung to see if they will edit for you...just wanted to let you know because i almost didn't read the thread because of the date and i figured i already posted until i saw that there were only a couple of posts then i figured something wasn't right. Hey did you try that blowdryer yet that Marina won?


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Next she showed Andrew in Breed and they went Best of Breed against some tough competition :chili:
A few hours later said:


> http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i295/lucyownsme/NEW%20ALBUM/b5e83931.jpg[/img]
> Here is Marina and Andrew before group started.
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW WOW WOW THIS is HUGE!!! :celebrate - firewor Congratulations :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Stacy is so right that this is VERY hard to do---Place in the toy group.. WOW This was an AMAZING show day for you.....



bellaratamaltese said:


> awww cr*p and I can't even edit. Sighs.


:HistericalSmiley: Stacy ?? Maybe in your extreme excitement your brain had a :w00t: moment? So proud of you and Marina-- please tell her. And the picture of Andrew looks fabulous!! :aktion033:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Woo Hoo and Stacy!! And, yes LOVE the hot pink pooper scooper!! Marina....you are gonna be scoopin' in style!!


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance::clap::clap::clap:


Congrats guys!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Marina :you rock: 

I wish I was there for this one. Such an awesome moment, your first group placement and at such a big time show with the pros there. I would have loved to see it in person, but I am so glad I will see you in person in less than a week. :two thumbs up:

Huge hugs to you and your mom and kisses to Andrew and some "snots" to Lucy (actually, my boy puppy will send those, I am not as good at it). :innocent:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my this is great!!
Congrats to Marina and Andrew!! (and proud Mom too)


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

What a truly amazing day you & Marina had!!

Those are some great wins!!!! 

Congrats!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:good post - perfect:cheer::cheer::good post - perfect Marina - I think when I read this on FB I didn't realize that you had all of these amazing wins with Lucy AND with Andrew.I missed something somewhere. So WOW!!! What an amazing feat AND all in one day. Sounds like the competition was major and fierce and you did it. So proud of you.:aktion033:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations to all, what a great day!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

That IS an amazing day! Congrats to all! (did she groom Andrew too??) I still have so much to learn about grooming...maybe I need to take lessons from Marina.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

WOW!!! :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: Congratulations to all of you!!! Phenomenal!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Great pics..:wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so glad you explained everything to us!! WOW WOW WOW
those are amazing wins!! Marina is a force to reckon with in the show world.
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

well done, congrats!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

All I can say is Wow, way to go Marina:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What great wins. Congratulations!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Aarianne said:


> How exciting! Congratulations! :aktion033:


thank you!!


silverhaven said:


> :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:
> 
> Well you did indeed have a wonderful, memorable weekend. Way to go Marina. :grouphug: fantastic job and well deserved.


Thank you so much! We're very excited 



educ8m said:


> Congratulations!! It is incredible what Marina has already accomplished in the show ring at such a young age and against such tough competition. Obviously you've been a great role model and teacher!!!!:you rock:


Well, I can honestly say - marina learned most of her handling stuff from watching the pros do it. She's gotten really good at it! much better than me!



Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Congratulations Team Bellarata!!! Well done to Marina!!!


Thank you so much!


joyomom said:


> Those smiles are worth a million dollars
> 
> :cheer::cheer::cheer:
> 
> ...


It is so much fun seeing marina succeeding in the show ring, it really is. I'm trying to explain to the hubby how 'big' it was that she got a Group 3 and I'm not sure he gets it. But he's a good hubby, lets me do this with little grumblign :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Silkmalteselover said:


> WOW WOW WOW THIS is HUGE!!! :celebrate - firewor Congratulations :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Stacy is so right that this is VERY hard to do---Place in the toy group.. WOW This was an AMAZING show day for you.....
> 
> 
> :HistericalSmiley: Stacy ?? Maybe in your extreme excitement your brain had a :w00t: moment? So proud of you and Marina-- please tell her. And the picture of Andrew looks fabulous!! :aktion033:


I have no idea what I was thinking!!!! I pm'd Yung to change the month in the title - hopefully it can be done soon! Wish I could edit it 

It really is hard to place in the toy group, esp being 'new' so this was a great win for Marina and Andrew. It doesn't hurt that Andrew is a gorgeous boy who is a very pretty mover :aktion033: Plus he is soooo dang sweet! We just love him!



pammy4501 said:


> Woo Hoo and Stacy!! And, yes LOVE the hot pink pooper scooper!! Marina....you are gonna be scoopin' in style!!


Seriously, i was more excited about the pooper scooper than the DVD player she won. Can't wait to use it :thumbsup:



briones1980 said:


> :chili: _Dance::Happy_Dance::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> 
> Congrats guys!


thank you so much!!!!



CloudClan said:


> Marina :you rock:
> 
> I wish I was there for this one. Such an awesome moment, your first group placement and at such a big time show with the pros there. I would have loved to see it in person, but I am so glad I will see you in person in less than a week. :two thumbs up:
> 
> Huge hugs to you and your mom and kisses to Andrew and some "snots" to Lucy (actually, my boy puppy will send those, I am not as good at it). :innocent:


If Lucy snots this bad as an adult, can you imagine her as a puppy? *shudders*

So yep,wish you were there also! See you next week though! Wait! This week! :chili:



cyndrae said:


> Oh my this is great!!
> Congrats to Marina and Andrew!! (and proud Mom too)


Thank you!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations beautiful Marina!!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awesome !!!! congrats!!! should be extremely proud !!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

All I can say is...WOW!!!! What an amazing accomplishment for Marina...another one to add to the pile, that is! She is amazing!!!!! Congrats to you both!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just seeing this now! Marina is truly amazing! Every time you post about her, I think to myself WOW! and it just gets more WOW! every single time. Congrats!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! you must still be on cloud 9 !:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Marina, You Rock and are totally awesome :chili::chili:. Wea are all so proud of you and your accomplishments in the ring.:thumbsup:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

as usual, i am late to this thread but thought i saw some exciting news on FB. a huge congratulations to marina, you, lucy and andrew, what an AMAZING show for all of you!!!! i am so proud to call you and marina my friend and can't wait to see you on thursday!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

tamizami said:


> as usual, i am late to this thread but thought i saw some exciting news on FB. a huge congratulations to marina, you, lucy and andrew, what an AMAZING show for all of you!!!! i am so proud to call you and marina my friend and can't wait to see you on thursday!


Oh thanks for this sweet reply, Tami! Looking forward to tomorrow (and so is the little Hungarian friend  )



Maisie and Me said:


> Marina, You Rock and are totally awesome :chili::chili:. Wea are all so proud of you and your accomplishments in the ring.:thumbsup:


Aww thank you!!



Maglily said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! you must still be on cloud 9 !:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


Yes, Marina is still thrilled! A really great win for her.



angelgirl599 said:


> Just seeing this now! Marina is truly amazing! Every time you post about her, I think to myself WOW! and it just gets more
> WOW! every single time. Congrats!!


LOL! I'm not sure how she can top this weekend - it was a really fantastic weekend for her, results wise!



Bailey&Me said:


> All I can say is...WOW!!!! What an amazing accomplishment for Marina...another one to add to the pile, that is! She is amazing!!!!! Congrats to you both!


Yep, first Toy Group placement - she'll remember this for quite a while!!



uniquelovdolce said:


> awesome !!!! congrats!!! should be extremely proud !!!


I'm very proud of her! It's so much fun for Marina and I to do this together - definitely a great bonding experience.



KAG said:


> Congratulations beautiful Marina!!!!
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxo


Oh thank you!!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Congratz! I am so happy for you and Marina :chili::chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Marina for President!!!!!! You have every right to be proud Stacy. I'm thrilled for all of you!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! XO


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Wowee, HUGE congrats to Marina and you too. 

Marina sure does a great job...and the adorable little fluffs too.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

VERY exciting!! What a day!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Another fantastic success in showing! Congrats to you, Marina, little Lucy and Andrew!

Great job! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Alexandra :wub:


----------

